# Any word on Gator Blades for GT5000 yet?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Any word these blades for the Craftsman GT 5K? And BTW what brand/type of oil you guys using in your GT5000s?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

As far as I Know, there are no gator blades for the 48" deck. Some guys at other forums say they have them but when you ask them where they got them, they give you a link to some parts house that does not have them. 

If they make them I have not found them.

I am not worried though, the stock blades work good.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They make gators for the 50" deck part #95-909. They make a HUGE difference on this deck. As far as oil I've been using castrol gtx 10w-30, since I got my GT in 2000. I change oil and filter at least 2x a year sometimes 3. In the dead of winter 5w-30 but change it when temps stay around 30.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think Amicks was going to let us know when they are available.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I have stock mulching blades on my Craftsman LT. And they work good. Are the gators really that much better?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The Gators are supposed to be made of harder material thus being impervious to the rigors of normal lawn mowing obstacles like stones and rocks. In a nutshell, they hold up longer.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

IC. And I am assuming they shread the grass and leaves into finer (smaller pieces) ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes they work good this is the one on my Snapper as you can see I hit a pry bar that someone left in the yard. And I'm not going to say who it was but it still works great. I can mow in taller grass without it bogging or stopping the chute Like the reg blade did.
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=461e6a2d-40f4-54cd-4c45-31025d3975fa&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2be46ea5-4ca5-1e5f-29d9-5e6629d745b3&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4ff527f8-313f-6ed2-57e5-11063dda28d0&size=>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Jody-Thanks for the pictures. 
I use the mulching set-up, not the chute. Wouldn't that improve preformance? Why do you use the chute if mulching? (vs. a mulching plug?)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

John
I use the chute because its a 30+year old mower and they didn't have mulching set-up for that deck. Now on my Cub i use the mulching set-up and am going to get the Gators for it very soon and will see how it work with the plug in and out on it.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The blades on the craftsman 48" deck might be better than the originals on the 50", but now they offer two other part #'s for the 50" one is a premium and the other a high lift. The originals were real junk. Hit the slightest thing and they were bent, even just scalping would bend them. The gators are much stronger and stay sharper longer. I never tried either of the other two sears had and probably never will. Now I just use gators w/o the deflector, it's like a whole different mower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just saw a post elsewhere that says the model # for the 48' deck gator blades is 95-915.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Like Ed said, I have not been able to find Gators for the 48" deck.
I will call Monday and see about the 95-915 number.

As far as oil, I have always used 10W-30 in mine. I don't switch
oils in winter because the tractor is kept in my heated garage so it never starts "Cold". (I love spoiling it)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I purchased the mulch kit for my 48" deck. The blades look pretty stout. I'm trying to minimize the incredible suck those high lift blades generate. When I crank up the mower deck, it sounds like a jet turbine winding up for take off.:lmao:

As I was cutting near the wifes mulched flower beds last year, the high lift blades sucked all the mulch from her beds....she was out in the yard later that day and asked "What happened to all that mulch I put in?" :tellyou:....I just smiled sheepishly and replied "I dunno, wind must have blown it out!" :dazed:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, the wind did it...   

2funny


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well she caught on when we were doing the fall cleanup and I used the mower deck to windrow some pine needles(straw).


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I ordered a set of Gator blades for my 48” (Sears GT5000)
from Agri-Supply (800 345-0169).
The Gator part number 95-915 posted by sixchows is correct
and ties to Agri-Supply item number 55560.
I told the guy there was some uncertainty on my part if the
blades will fit the 48” deck but he assured me they had sold
a bunch of them and that the blades are for my 48” deck..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I am tempted to pick up a set, but with the stoutness of the blades on the 48" deck I think I'll see how these work out. Keep us posted with your reaction to the Gators.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How much for this set of blades?

Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The Gators were $7.99 each, you need 3


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Cool --- Thanks! 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wonder if a set of these are made that would fit on my 72" mid mounted mower? :truth: Would be great for mulching up leaves.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone received gator blades yet for 48" deck gt5k? the price looks reasonable for a spare set of blades, are they heavier than the stock blades and do they have a tooth looking cutting area where the stock blades are a flat cutting area, how do they work for you and are they any quiter than stock blades? thank for any info on a gt5k only.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *The Gators were $7.99 each, you need 3 *


That's cheaper than the OEM blades!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The OEM blade for my 72" mower are over $20 each! Ouch! :dazed:


----------

